# Fair price?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I am forced to sell my SVS 20-39Pci. Unfortunately I was out of work for awhile and fell behind on some bills and this seems to be my way to fix it, unfortunately.

So, I am wondering what a fair price would be to ask for it? I was thinking $300.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. I think $300 is fair. Try looking at ebay and see if any have sold there. When you go to sell it try craigslist. I would think shipping is going to be your biggest worry.


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

$400 obo

You'll get more response if you offer shipping, PC shouldn't be too bad. I just shipped a ultra/2, what a pain and expensive!


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

$300 sounds fair.......I'd love to have dual 20-39PCI's, I have one now.....
I wonder how much shipping would be?
I live in SC.
You have any idea how much shipping would be?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> $300 sounds fair.......I'd love to have dual 20-39PCI's, I have one now.....
> I wonder how much shipping would be?
> I live in SC.
> You have any idea how much shipping would be?


Maybe this page will give you an idea ... http://www.svsound.com/Calculator.cfm


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry Captain....it went up on my local clist and sold in five minutes. I'm supposed to meet the guy sunday evening.
If for any reason he backs out I'll get back to you asap.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

No Bigie bro........
I'm glad you sold it so fast...........well kidna........LOL
Yea let me know if he backs out!


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I will. Dual 20-39's would sound great, because my single does on its own.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

It's back up for sale, after too long the buyer never came to get it.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey bro I'm gunna send you a PM.


----------

